# Am I an intermediate level rider yet?!



## TheQuietGirl (May 21, 2011)

Hi! My name is Marissa and I've been riding for four and a half years. But I'm still not sure what level I'm at. My first two years of riding were spent walking and trotting around an area for a half hour (I later found out that this wasn't "riding" at all) but then I changed barns and I had to spend the next year RE-learning everything! So let's just say that I've had about a year and a half of real instruction and I ride once a week.
So at this point I can...walk, trot, canter (all with/without stirups), leg yield (walk and trot), shoulder in (walk and trot), and tack up and groom a horse by myself. But I also have problems like, I lose confidence in new situations (but this has improved a lot since I came to my new barn), I get frustrated (but I NEVER take it out on the horse I just cry like a baby ) and I don't ride very often.
Sooo.. what level do you think I'm at? Also do you think I'm learning at an okay pace? I'm fifteen and I have no disabilities but it seems like everyone is better then me. Either way I want to keep improving and show my parents that one day I will have my own horse!


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

for the amount of time you've been riding, i'd say you're doing well... remember that you need to practice lots and lots to get better, so going less/ riding less will make it seem like your learning slower. I would not say your an intermediate rider because of the confidence loss. I know that its hard to have confidence, and it takes FOREVER to gain confidence, but just keep going and you'll get there.... confidence is one of the most important part of riding, because you need to be able to lead a horse through bad situations, which won't happen if you're scared. Most intermediate horses are a bit different, they need a confident rider. I would also suggest leasing a horse before buying... its a really good way to get used to owning one and slowly gets your parents used to the idea:wink: If you want to be a good rider you need to ride as many different horses as possible... it'll also help you decide what type of horse to lease/buy! Good Luck!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

For starters, I wouldn't worry squat about what other riders are doing. You will find as you progress that you will have times where you are moving along quickly and learning a lot. Then you hit a wall (figuratively) where you don't seem to progress at all for awhile. Just go at your own pace. Improving yourself is the goal. 

Sounds like you could easily call yourself intermediate. You sound like you're getting good instruction if you can W/T/C with and without stirrups. You've got some basic dressage under your belt, so you must be gaining good knowledge about how the horse moves. Your next step will be the ability to apply your skills to helping the horse carry itself better and addressing problems BEFORE they come up. To me, that's the sign of a good rider. One who rides instead of one who plods along until something happens. 

Perfect example. You're riding on a cold, windy day in an indoor arena. The wind is making the door shake and it your horse starts to get tense when approaching it. Rider one keeps walking along on the same path, horse gets to door, door shakes and horse spooks. Rider two feels horse start to tense, puts horse into shoulder-in position while approaching door, and horse walks calmly past door. If you're rider two, you're doing great.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know how you determine the levels or anything, but I just want to offer words of encouragement. I started riding when I was 15 too, and hated that all the other girls my age were so much better than me. It didn't help that they would rub it in my face and make fun of me for using the 'easy' lesson horses either. 

But don't feel bad about it!!! You are where you are, and you'll become a GREAT rider someday despite how much faster they get there than you. What's important is that you love to ride, and that you always think of the horse first, like the wind and the door example. It sounds super cheesy, but it's really true. Just keep working at it and you'll get there. 

Just a thought, maybe you could go to the barn an extra day just to practice what you've been working on in your lesson? I found that if I ride once a week, I'm always sore and spend the first half of the lesson just remembering what we did last time. If I ride twice a week, I'm much more in shape and do WAY better because I had a chance to practice. If that's not possible for you, then try and practice mentally. Remember what your instructor tells you, and imagine you're on your horse as you mentally rehearse what you learned. Even that will help you get better because it keeps your memory sharp and lets you visualize what you should be doing.


----------



## TheQuietGirl (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement! I wish I could ride more to get more practice in but sadly we can't afford it because I also take piano lessons and my sister takes about five million dance classes and she competes also. But in order to remember I take notes and stuff right after my lesson on everything I learned. I actually made a huge packet full of riding info so I remember everything. Hey does anyone know any websites that go over how to preform lower level dressage movements? or maybe one that has exercises to do that strengthen my important riding muscles?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I take notes too after my lessons.  I would definitely call you intermediate. Beginner is someone who is comfortable trotting, but is a little iffy at the canter. They CAN canter but not for very long and not with much balance. 

Don't worry you're doing well.  I also feel at times that everyone else is so much better then me and they haven't been riding for that long, but unlike us, they have more lessons. :/

Riding is expensive, but soon you will be old enough to have a job and you can pay for more!  You could even start trying to babysit or mow lawns now, if you aren't already doing so.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

There's a lot of instructional youtube videos out there that can teach you anything. Try that! And I'm sure there's articles that describe how to do each dressage move.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree with MyBoyPuck. Don't worry about where you sit against the others. The great thing about this sport is it's just you and your horse. You work and compete at the level you are at. You don' have to meet anyone's standards but your own (well your coaches too, ha ha). It sounds like you're getting good instruction now. 

Without seeing you ride, I'd say because of the confidence issues, that your not quite and Intermediate rider. When I've advertised a horse for an intermediate rider, my thoughts are this is a rider who can handle a horse who isn't totally made, may need some guidance, throws in some surprises here and there, but doesn't need to constant attention of an advanced rider. At this point it sounds like you're a great partner, but not the leader yet. 

Keep it up though... from what you've posted in the last year you've advanced rather well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MudPaint said:


> I agree with MyBoyPuck. Don't worry about where you sit against the others. The great thing about this sport is it's just you and your horse. You work and compete at the level you are at. You don' have to meet anyone's standards but your own (well your coaches too, ha ha). It sounds like you're getting good instruction now.
> 
> Without seeing you ride, I'd say because of the confidence issues, that your not quite and Intermediate rider. When I've advertised a horse for an *intermediate rider, my thoughts are this is a rider who can handle a horse who isn't totally made, may need some guidance, throws in some surprises here and there, but doesn't need to constant attention of an advanced* rider. At this point it sounds like you're a great partner, but not the leader yet.
> 
> Keep it up though... from what you've posted in the last year you've advanced rather well.


 
Yes, I agree. To me, you would be an advanced beginner. An intermediate rider can affect the horse more and can deal with unexpected issues, which means experience hacking out/trail riding is essential. But you are close.

I totally agree that riding twice a week will make a HUGE difference in your progress. Think about this:
Go to the barn and ask if you can work off an extra lesson. It will be SOOOOO worth it! Even if it's only 2 more lessons a month. 
You get what you put into it.


----------



## horsesonthebrain (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the same problem - please reply to my comment..

I have been riding for 3 years (nearly 4)
I can walk, trot, canter (all with/without stirrups)
I can jump (not very high, but I am gradually getting higher)
I can tack up
I've fallen off 5 times
And like TheQuietGirl, I cry when i get frustrated
And I can ride in fields, and happily go over cross country jumps

Is this Intermediate?
I've never done a show, or galloped, but I can do everything else :/


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I would consider that intermediate if you feel very well balanced in the saddle and have good control over the horse. I do not consider myself beginner-intermediate, but lower-ish intermediate. I've been riding for 2 summers and one year, and I am able do the same things as you, minus the cross country jumps, riding in fields... and I've never fallen (thank god ><). The highest I jumped was... one foot? 

So yes I think you have the right to call yourself an intermediate rider. )


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

lol, i always though intermediate was when you actually helped finish a horse.... like you're able to ride green horses. Once you can teach a horse something, you're no longer the beginner.I dunno, might be different here though. How would you guys classify finishing green horses as? I think advanced riders are those that ride for a living, competing or training, but maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not sure but I have been told that an intermediate rider can walk,trot,canter with and without stirrups on just about any horse confidently. Also if you want to go in that area probably to jump or something to a degree.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> lol, I always though intermediate was when you actually helped finish a horse
> ​


Agree with that too Indigo, to a certain extent. 
While I don't directly train green horses, I ride some of my barns young greenies in lessons every once in a while. The last one I rode was a small 6 yr old arab. She can sometimes be an angel and obey every command, but often enough she refuses to do anything you tell her. She has a very strong will and my trainer made me ride her last lesson because I have a good enough seat and that horse naturally pushes me to be tough with her. She does tiny bucks and shakes her head occasionally but she's so smooth and comfortable it's not hard to stay on. 

However I consider an advanced rider to be someone who either rides professionally or has just a lot of experience up their sleeve and can ride any kind of horse with good control and perfect balance.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't worry about levels or labels or anything like that right now. Don't worry about other riders, either.

Just soak up all of the information you can and enjoy the ride, literally and figuratively. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Don't worry about levels or labels or anything like that right now. Don't worry about other riders, either.
> 
> Just soak up all of the information you can and enjoy the ride, literally and figuratively. :wink:
> ​


Very true. I have to remind myself that more often as well.


----------



## horsesonthebrain (Jun 6, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Very true. I have to remind myself that more often as well.


True true 

thank you for the tips.
I can't ride green horses, mainly because were I ride, they don't have any green horses, just school masters 

and same about the hight, im gradually getting higher tho


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think of it like this:

beginner; knows virtually nothing

novice; still learning the correct seat and how to ride the different gaits and 

lower intermediate; can ride all gaits and begins to be able to influence the hrose.

intermediate: can ride all gaits, influence the horse and deal with many unexpected situations

advanced: can ride nearly any horse , influence the hrose , and start to train a greeny

expert: Can do it all with confidence and not by luck, can replicate good training and deal with many difficult problems.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I honestly think attempting to label people in the horse world is a colossal waste of time. There are SO many factors that go into it, that while it can be easy to identify a total novice/beginner rider, the lines blur a lot after that.

For example, I know a lot of girls who compete doing 3'0" courses and win. However, they are winning on push button trained horses, they have no idea how to actually train or ride, they get scared and freak out if the horse so much as flinches, they can't go for a hack and basically unless they're displaying flawless showring equitation, they are completely lost on a horse. Most people would label them intermediate to advanced based on a showring performance, but down to the nitty gritty they're still just novices when it comes to the entirety of the horse world. If their horse died tomorrow (heaven forbid), they'd be right back to learning walk trot all over on a new horse.

I would consider myself an advanced rider in terms of riding since I was born, doing a lot of training on youngsters and problem horses, having a lot of self confidence, able to get on virtually any horse and being able to easily recognize problems/issues and taking steps to rectify them. However, my equitation sucks and I would place dead last in most show rings because I've never been taught to ride PROPERLY. So vice versa, I am very much a novice in terms of getting a horse to perform without assistance in a specific discipline to any sort of standard that would have me winning a show.

Don't worry about levels or labels or where anybody else is at. Everyone has strengths and weaknesses. The woman who is currently my trainer and coach gives me huge props for my bareback riding skills because she can't ride bareback - never really practiced and no confidence in her own ability to stay on. In the end, it's all relative and no rider ever stops learning or ever perfects everything, or even anything for that matter! Just work your hardest and be proud of your accomplishments, however small you may think they are!


----------



## rosie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ exactly, Great post! It can be incredibly decieving watching people ride, I've seen a lot of "pretty" riders that are just passengers on their horses and I've seen a lot of sloppier (strictly lack of a better word) riders that are effectively feeling their horses and are in constant communication and influence over their horse. Labels don't matter but if someone is interested in knowing what "level" they are at I don't think anyone on the internet can tell you that. For one thing the people I often see or hear asking are generally of a lower level (not advanced ect), so they may think that they have the skills to train a horse however they're instructor may think entirely different. If you're truly interested in knowing where you're at talk to your coach. I'd rather go over with my instructor the things I'm unsure of or simply don't know, reenforece the things I'm shaky on and make a plan to build my knowledge in the areas I haven't yet learned in a progressive and logical scale.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheQuietGirl (May 21, 2011)

I wish I could ask my instructor but I have not been able see her for the past three weeks because of conflicts with school and she has clinics to go to. So you people are all I've got : ) Thanks for the impute(sp?) everyone! (I guess based on tinyliny's scale I'm a lower intermediate)


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

lol, what annoys me is not labeling the riders, but the horses. An intermediate level horse could pretty much mean anything... going horse shopping is very confusing at times. While i hate labeling people, i think its important to know where you stand when looking for a horse, so that you don't go see a "nice, intermediate level horse" that is actually only ridable by a trainer. Stuff like that is just dangerous. As long as your not in the market for a horse, don't worry about it. But if you are, always err on the side of caution. Have fun riding!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I walk, trot, canter and gallop with a balanced, quiet seat, and I know how to ask leg yield and shoulder-in at walk and trot. My sitting trot needs some work but it's pretty good all round. I walk/trot/canter bareback. I'm not the prettiest rider in the world but I'm fairly effective.

My current horse is a schoolmaster but he's not one of those pushbutton riding school ponies, he is very sensitive and if you don't ask right, he won't respond.

I jump up to 3' confidently (though I haven't in a while due to saddle issues meaning I can only ride in my dressage saddle) and I've jumped a C grade cross country jump (think 2'10" high and about 3'4" wide, and solid, therefore scary), in my dressage saddle, without catching him in the mouth. He rushes if you catch him in the mouth. He is an ex-B grade eventer, not sure of heights for that, and he was bought with the intention of him showing me the ropes in preparation for the next horse, which was either going to be young, talented and already going kindly, or unstarted. I ended up going with unstarted, though I'll probably have her professionally started when the time comes.

I don't cope well with bolting or out of control type behaviour but I have trained a pony, he was a problem bucker and wouldn't go on the left canter lead when we got him (and would NOT jump), and if you tried to force him to left-canter, he would buck - and when we sold him, he was jumping up to 3', picking up both leads without fail, and competing and placing in jumping. He also would do a fairly consistent leg yield/shoulder in at walk and trot. I trained this, and I probably trained it wrong, but he would do it.

Due to my lack of confidence while out (usually at riding club, though general lack of confidence out is a factor too) I consider myself to be only an intermediate level rider. When I'm on top of that lack of confidence while out, I will be at least one level higher, perhaps more.

I have bought a weanling filly with the support of my (very horsey) parents, the logic being that in 3 years' time when she gets started to saddle, I'll have a lot more experience and confidence, and I'll be able to teach her what she needs to know. If I'm not experienced enough to start her myself, I'll have a professional do it for me. I have experience with very very green-broke horses (my old horse had been broken in for 7 weeks when I bought him, and it didn't go all that well, but we managed to turn it around eventually; won't be making the same mistakes with my filly) and I have a good network of extremely experienced people (experts even - one is a riding coach who has trained horses and riders to state winning level from absolute green) who have promised to help if I need it.

I am an intermediate level rider because of my knowledge and confidence, not my seat and ability. I was told by an instructor at riding club that I was a very quiet rider with great hands. My regular coach says I need to trust my horse more, which is hard for me, because I came off (from him) at a gallop about a month ago and fractured my humerus (hairline), got a bad concussion, and couldn't work for a week, or ride for two. My confidence is my main barrier now.

A year ago, I was little more than a beginner, so you'd be amazed how fast you can progress with the right horse!


----------



## Hlover (Apr 17, 2011)

If you ride English maybe you could look at the pony club levels the levels go from D to A levels and d is beginner a is advanced and each has a checklist of specific skills. I always enjoyed goin by those. I always thought an intermediate rider should be able to adapt to different situations have an established seat and be able to help other riders with basic skills there are so many aspects of riding that you probably are an intermediate rider but there is always so much to learn. What people have said it totally right. There are times when we hit a wall with our progress. I always felt everyone was so much ether but as my riding has progressed I've seen people who used to ride well have dropped out of the sport and now I'm the only 15yr old whose riding at my level In my town. So keep at it and I think it's important to get more horse time in because when I take propper lessons only once a week I'm soar for two days after and progress seems really slow. But u don't need to pay for two lessons be a barn bum get connections talk to horse people and your bound to find other ways to ride and no matter what you'll learn things just from talking to people. Work at the barn or find horses that need exercise or grooming anything you can get ur hands on. It's worked for me good luck you sound like ur making progress just never give up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheQuietGirl (May 21, 2011)

Hlover said:


> If you ride English maybe you could look at the pony club levels the levels go from D to A levels and d is beginner a is advanced and each has a checklist of specific skills. I always enjoyed goin by those. I always thought an intermediate rider should be able to adapt to different situations have an established seat and be able to help other riders with basic skills there are so many aspects of riding that you probably are an intermediate rider but there is always so much to learn. What people have said it totally right. There are times when we hit a wall with our progress. I always felt everyone was so much ether but as my riding has progressed I've seen people who used to ride well have dropped out of the sport and now I'm the only 15yr old whose riding at my level In my town. So keep at it and I think it's important to get more horse time in because when I take propper lessons only once a week I'm soar for two days after and progress seems really slow. But u don't need to pay for two lessons be a barn bum get connections talk to horse people and your bound to find other ways to ride and no matter what you'll learn things just from talking to people. Work at the barn or find horses that need exercise or grooming anything you can get ur hands on. It's worked for me good luck you sound like ur making progress just never give up!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I never thought of looking up the pony club levels but that's a great idea. I'll go check it out! And when it comes to being sore, trust me, we are totally in the same boat.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have any formal pony club levels -hides-

I am, however, in the second-from-highest group for the group lessons, and my coach keeps telling me to forget about riding 'pretty' (as a reference point, I took lessons with the same coach about 2 1/2 years ago and he was ALWAYS telling me off about something to do with my position).

I think the moment you really become an 'intermediate' level rider is when you start to be able to really engage your core, and start to feel how off-balance you REALLY are. You feel like you're going backwards for a while, and then the improvement takes the bit in its mouth and gallops away with you! Your confidence soars and your results (if you show) improve dramatically. Your horse is responding better, that one little niggly thing that's been driving you nuts that you always thought was your horse vanishes when your coach tells you "just put a little bit more weight in your inside stirrup" and you do as s/he says. You learn the feel to know the difference between a lazy trot and a really good working trot, and the difference between a good extended/lengthen trot and a rushy flat 'fast' trot - the difference between 'fast' and 'forward' comes to you as well. You might know the difference between the LOOK, but until you know the difference between the FEELING, you'll never get the right results from your horse.

Intermediate is the place between your coach telling you 'better' and your coach telling you 'NOW you're ready to help train that OTTB, with my guidance'. Intermediate is the place where your coach stops saying 'better' and starts saying 'GOOD'. That's if you have MY coach, who is amazing, and who is very tough on his students. If you have the big softie next door, "amazing" might mean "wow, you can canter without falling off, well done!", and if you have the mean lady with the stick who will literally smack you if you so much as waver half a step of the centre line, "ok" might mean "you amazing rider, that was PERFECT, can't fault your piaffe/canter pirouette/insert other extremely advanced dressage movement, and I feel threatened now so I won't tell you how great you really are"


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

Well in comparison to let's say an Olympian, you'd still be a beginner -as would I, and the majority of this forum. Whereas let's say in a simple lesson barn, walk/trot/canter and over fence work is considered advanced. It all depends _who _exactly you're asking

I walk/trot/canter, flying changes, school over 3'6" to 4' fences, show 3'3" - 3'6", some basic lateral work, etc. I'm no top level dressage rider, but I never considered myself a "beginner" per say

I took a Danny Foster clinic last spring and he told me I was a beginner because I used the wall. He said beginner riders ride on the wall, intermediate riders can keep a horse straight and forward without putting around on the same track. He made us ride at least 4 ft away from the outside wall and I'll admit, both my horse and I were having difficulty from so many years of tracking on the wall. It's lessons like that which really make you take a step back and realize all the different opinions on 'rider level'


----------

